# knoxville tn, random shots



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

abandoned lol!


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

afl - cio


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

loading dock


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

seven springs lobby


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

mtn dew  barney+ ally


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

shoes


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

.................


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

old city


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

storm


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

the new south brewery


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

????????????????????


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

..................


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> .................


 
 Inteesting pics madman,...thanks for posting those. What is the deal here? Squarecut nails?


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like staples to me Joe...[]


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

thats where there was 100s of flyers posted for bands playing in the old city of k ville tn.


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ..................


cistern in the old part of knoxville prob loaded with brown cokes cant dig it private property


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 14, 2011)

> Looks like staples to me Joe...


 
 Yep, you're right Jim,...Lol, I'm wiating to get some new glasses, can you tell?[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you ask the owner for permission MM ??


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought that's what they were too, then I stepped back for a second and refocused...lol[8D]


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

new meets old


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

old part of kville


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

orig repainted sign


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

doors


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

nice


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

unknown building


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

may be t.c. fox?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice pictures, Mike.  Thanks for an enticing tour of your town.  It looks like a great place to dig.  You gotta get permissions!


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

more pix of k ville jfg fame as well as the old train depot


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

right down the street! ebeneezer mill, nice building built in the 1890s


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

smokies 45 min


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

wow! pigeon forge tn.


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

hmm abandoned'lightning rods and balls , and weather vane!


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

in the woods


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

i hour away


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2011)

last for today i leave you with this!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 looks like a girl i once dated. she was into piercing big time  haha


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Aug 19, 2011)

beautiful pics . thanks for sharing


----------



## springhead (Aug 20, 2011)

Great photos... I enjoyed that!


----------



## rockbot (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tour. cool!


----------

